# Shutters pic plz!!



## R4dio78 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi I have a 2011 Eco Cruze I bought it at an auction and check engine light is on due to shutter malfunction. So lifted the car and saw that the wires that connect to the shutters were cut, so can someone please take a picture of the plug that connect to the shutters so I can pin the wires back in. Thxs.


----------



## R4dio78 (Jul 30, 2015)

:uhh: Soooo ahh anyone out there that can snap a pic of the pig tails wires that connect to the shutters. Please.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

R4dio78 said:


> :uhh: Soooo ahh anyone out there that can snap a pic of the pig tails wires that connect to the shutters. Please.


No one has answered you because you can look this part on ebay or even a google search and you will find more than enough information on what you are seeking. :fro:


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I doubt there are many Eco's with the nose off right now or that there are pictures of the pinout on eBay, but here's mine on a '13 Eco. The furthest right pin is empty. Also just change the fuel pump driver module to a non-Eco version in the right side of the trunk if you want to run without the shutters and not set a code.


----------



## R4dio78 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nope looked on eBay couldn't find anything not even on gmpartsdirect I even tried searching on here with bumper removals.


----------



## R4dio78 (Jul 30, 2015)

Do you happen to know the order of the wires?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Have you made sure you even have the Eco bumper and shutters? Since it was a crashed car you have to make sure.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

R4dio78 said:


> Do you happen to know the order of the wires?


Doesn't the pic show you enough? What kind of miles are on your car, and what did you pay for it?


----------



## R4dio78 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry about that for some reason I couldn't see the picture but thank you very much! That was exactly what I was looking for.


----------

